
NASA Hybrid Electric Research Plane Gets X Number, New Name - mpweiher
http://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-hybrid-electric-research-plane-gets-x-number-new-name
======
mpweiher
"five-time reduction in the energy required for a private plane to cruise at
175 mph"

5x. Wow!

